# Enfant accuellis cas contact



## Nounou M (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon endroit du forum mais j'ai un petit litige. Voilà le papa de la petite fille que j'accueille était positif samedi 17 septembre, j'ai quand même accueillis la petite le lundi et mardi 19 avant que la maman ne soit testé positive le mercredi 21. Ils ont gardé la petite le reste de la semaine et normalement me la ramène demain (la maman est en isolement encore jusqu'à mercredi). Je leur ai dis que pour le retour de L il me fallait un test antigenique négatif mais silence radio depuis. Est ce que demain si ils arrivent sans test je peux refuser l'enfant ?

Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Dodo2a (25 Septembre 2022)

Soit un test négatif soit 7 jours d isolement je crois que c est toujours d actualité .


----------



## Griselda (25 Septembre 2022)

Euh et bien non il me semble bien qu'il n'y a plus que les personnes positive qui ont un protocole (s'isoler) et plus d'obligation de tester.
De plus l'AM n'a jamais été autorisée à voir le résultat d'un test (secret médical).
Si l'enfant a des symptomes qui apparaissent alors les PE devront consulter un medecin et c'est lui qui décidera si un test doit être fait.
Même à ce moment là, Nounou n'a pas le droit d'exiger de voir une preuve de test négatif. 

Voici le dernier protocole que je te laisse éplucher:


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

A mon sens dès qu'il y a un doute possible, pour au moins te proteger toi, porter un masque en présence de l'enfant peut être une mesure de protection utile.

Attention si tu refuses l'enfant d'autant plus s'il n'a pas de symptome, ton salaire sera minoré, cela pourrait aussi être une faute.


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Septembre 2022)

Moi je ne trouve plus d'infos sur les cas contact donc si le papa n'est plus en isolement, tu te dois d'accueillir l'enfant. Attention la maman étant positive ne doit pas te déposer l'enfant puisqu'elle est censée être isolée..
En revanche si l'enfant n'a pas de symptômes, pas d'obligation de test ....en revanche tu peux exiger que le papa porte un masque quand il te la dépose....et tu peux en porter un aussi


----------



## Nounou M (26 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai accepté l'enfant évidemment néanmoins je ne trouve pas ca normal nous ne sommes pas du tout protéger, et même.si je met un masque ma fille de 2 ans et mon autre petit accueilli de 1 an ne peuvent pas porter de masque et moi si je suis positive au covid je ne pourrais pas accullir et j'aurai une perte de salaire jusqu'à ce que plus personne ne soit positif dans le foyer. Petit coup de gueule du soir bonsoir 🙄...


----------



## Griselda (27 Septembre 2022)

Il est certain qu'on peut se demander pourquoi cette Famille tient tant que ça à te confier son enfant alors qu'il y a encore un cas positif chez lui, qu'il peut donc déclarer un COVID à n'importe quel moment? 
Sans doute pensent ils que si bébé avait du avoir le COVID il l'aurait déclenché avant? 
Ce qui est surprenant surtout c'est que si l'un des 2 Parents est en arrêt maladie ils n'ont donc pas un besoin absolue de te confier l'enfant.

Tu sauras en tout cas pourquoi il sera non négociable que si ta petite de 2 ans ou toi même attrapez le COVID tu seras bien en arrêt maladie les 7 jours nécessaires à se soigner et à protéger tout le monde. 

Peut être qu'à ce moment là ils se rendront compte qu'il aurait mieux valut garder leur enfant, surtout au moment où ils le pouvaient, plutôt que de se retrouver sans mode d'accueil quand eux auront besoin de retourner au travail. 
Mais ils pourront aussi tout simplement penser que tu auras pu l'attraper n'importe où ailleurs et pas forcément de la part de leur enfant... ce qui est vrai aussi.

Il y a un an un enfant de moins de 3 ans cas contact intra familiale était à l'isolement durant 17 jours (ce qui posait difficulté et litige), aujourd'hui on semble traiter le dossier COVID presque comme une grippe ou une gastro... (ce qui peut poser difficulté et litige aussi!)

La maladie a toujours été un problème dans nos relations de travail mais le COVID alors là c'est pire que tout...


----------



## Nounou22 (27 Septembre 2022)

Moi le papa a testé le petit ...il est négatif, il revient ce matin, c'est son frère qui a le covid


----------

